# 2018 Ariens Platinum 30 SHO LED Light Upgrade



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

Just bought the Ariens Platinum 30 SHO 921051, AX414cc. Love everything about the machine but the weak halogen light and its placement so I added some solid upgrades. I know there are a ton of posts on LED upgrades but I added a lot of details in the below document that I didn't see anywhere else. My contribution to the forum.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qbegrrqux53m8y/2018_Ariens_Platinum_30_SHO_LED_Light_Upgrade.pdf?dl=0


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

*Photos attached*

Photos attached


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

*Video Attached*


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Great info, nice job. Make sure you post it in the LED Light Thread. Glad the module worked, i looked at it, but didn’t know enough about it so to be sure it would work, i only understand the basics, I’m a car guy...LOL. But it sure makes install easier. I used the original method and have had no trouble with the components in a box under the console, ran on the old blower 4 years.

You really did a nice job The only think i would change is loose the blue inline spice connectors. I have seen way too many hacked up vehicle systems with these in them, after a few years in the elements they just don’t perform. Get yourself some “crimp, heat , shrink” connectors. They are all in one connectors with solder built in and wrapped in heat shrink, just crimp them, heat them with a heat to seal the heat shrink, then keep heating till the solder melts and makes the connection solid!


----------



## Mavaholic (Mar 13, 2018)

Absolutely phenomenal! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

bkwudz, 

Thanks for the feedback! You know when I put those last 2 splice clips in I knew I should not have but working in the cold garage I wanted to get it done. I guarantee I would have had to replace them. All other connections were hand soldered and shrink tubed. So I went back and stayed old school and took them out and hand soldered and shrink tubed those too. Thanks for catching. New picts below and I updated the document.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qbegrrqux53m8y/2018_Ariens_Platinum_30_SHO_LED_Light_Upgrade.pdf?dl=0


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, excellent contribution. That pdf is jam packed with detail and tons of images.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dcon67 (Nov 25, 2018)

Hmmmm….I also used that same AC/DC converter on my new 28sho. However, I just put my halogen light on a switch, so I could turn it off when using the handwarmers. Maybe I should think about swapping that bulb out for an LED as you did here so I don't have to worry about blowing my 5A fuse if I turn on all three switches. Why did you go with the ice blue one? Brightness? I think I'd rather it matched my other LED's in color temp, even if it sacrifices some brightness.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

You did a beautiful job on the write up and install.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

In your write up, i dont think you mention haveing to modify the stock housing to fit the LED, Maybe i missed it. But i got the led you have, and had to enlarge the opening significantly to fit the bulb. Its enlarged so much, i doubt the stock bulb would go back in. I got it it in, but after i fired it up, i am not a fan of the blue light, it really doesn’t provide much of an improvement.

After a little research, it looks like a 881 bulb will fit the stock housing and plug, I have 1000 lumen, bright white on the way, ill report back


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

dcon67 said:


> Hmmmm….I also used that same AC/DC converter on my new 28sho. However, I just put my halogen light on a switch, so I could turn it off when using the handwarmers. Maybe I should think about swapping that bulb out for an LED as you did here so I don't have to worry about blowing my 5A fuse if I turn on all three switches. Why did you go with the ice blue one? Brightness? I think I'd rather it matched my other LED's in color temp, even if it sacrifices some brightness.


I only picked blue because I liked the color. That Holgen light is a power hog. Switching it to LED gives you another 15W to work with.


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> In your write up, i dont think you mention haveing to modify the stock housing to fit the LED, Maybe i missed it. But i got the led you have, and had to enlarge the opening significantly to fit the bulb. Its enlarged so much, i doubt the stock bulb would go back in. I got it it in, but after i fired it up, i am not a fan of the blue light, it really doesn’t provide much of an improvement.
> 
> After a little research, it looks like a 881 bulb will fit the stock housing and plug, I have 1000 lumen, bright white on the way, ill report back



Sorry, yes I did have to modify the housing. I wish I knew about the 881 compatibility. The blue was rated at 1K lumen, albeit it is blue....


----------



## pete300 (Dec 2, 2018)

Kudos for the great post, plenty of pics & info. I haven't upgraded to LED's on my Deluxe 24 yet but looking forward to it using your info.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

jtreveloni said:


> Sorry, yes I did have to modify the housing. I wish I knew about the 881 compatibility. The blue was rated at 1K lumen, albeit it is blue....


no problem, lots of good info in your instructions. Didn't matter to me, i have no problem modifying something to get the results i want. but its important to note for people that want to try, that im pretty sure the stock bulb will not go back in the modified housing. i ordered another housing to see how the 881 bulb fits I'll report back when it shows up


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

Whats the housing PN and cost?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

04812300	headlight asy, 1	$40.19


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

OK, found it. PN: 04812300 headlight assembly

But when buying a 3rd party LED replacement for the Halogen bulb make sure it supports 12V AC if you are doing a direct replacement. That was the benefit of the blue H11 one I had bought (direct AC replacement has the rectifier built in). It can be driven off of 12V AC directly. That way I did not have to run the halogen bulb replacement off of the AC/DC converter module driving 12V DC. The AC/DC module can only drive up to 3A max. Let me know about the 881 compatibility. It would have been great to not have to modify the housing assembly.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved: with OPs permission


.


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

Confirmed the 20W stock halogen bulb is an 880/881 equivalent key so no mods needed for the bulb housing assembly. I updated the document. Link attached.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qbegrrqux53m8y/2018_Ariens_Platinum_30_SHO_LED_Light_Upgrade.pdf?dl=0


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I just picked up a (used) Hydro Pro 28 and am interested in changing out the halogen for an LED bulb. Looking forward to hearing from anyone who has installed an 881, what the specs are, and if it makes a big improvement. I wonder if ordering some online is the only way to locate these, because I'd love to source some at a brick and mortar store...


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

Added 3 lamps to the light assembly
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qbegrrqux53m8y/2018_Ariens_Platinum_30_SHO_LED_Light_Upgrade.pdf?dl=0


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice, where did you get the plugs for the extra housing lights? I’m going to double up my amber lights


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

Amazon.

Although the Male ones were not keyed. Didn't really matter since they are running off AC.

Female
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073WVKDNY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Male
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HNAT6CW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

jtreveloni said:


> Photos attached


Really nice job! Wanna do mine? :grin:


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice job, thanks for sharing. Now I need someone to come over and install it for me. 

I’d be afraid to do anything to my brand new Platinum 30...


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

Awesome job, definitely should feel proud with that outcome. 

Lights were important to me, biggest reason I purchased my machine with them factory installed on bucket.


----------



## jwill (Jan 1, 2021)

I realize this thread is a little old, but I have a question about the wiring. I have a similar Ariens machine, with 2 wires coming from the engine; one yellow and one black. I confirmed that they are outputting ~12VAC. I purchased a similar converter from Superbrightleds; it's the 5A version instead of the 3A used by the OP (fantastic writeup BTW!). I hooked it up yesterday, and the LED light works, but it flickers (pretty bad). I connected the black and yellow wires from the engine to the 2 red (AC input) wires on the converter, and the black and red (DC output) wires from the converter to the red and black wires on the LED light bar. Again, it works but it flickers/flashes pretty badly. I'm wondering if I'm missing a grounding issue somewhere.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanx and have a great and safe new year, Jeff


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF jwill









There are times an LED will do that and I'm not smart enough to tell you the why. It has something to do with the way the electricity is produced in a spike as the magnet on the flywheel passes the coil.
What will smooth that out is adding a capacitor.









Led lights and capacitors


When adding led lights are the capacitors wired in parallel or in series after the bridge rectifier?




www.snowblowerforum.com













Upgrading your snowblower lights to LED lights (Please...


[Edit: LED technology has improved exponentially since this thread was started. Be aware that earlier posts may be somewhat outdated, and that you will most likely find the most recent and pertinent information in later updates. Y.R.] In this thread, we'll talk about the do's and don'ts of LED...




www.snowblowerforum.com





.


----------



## jwill (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanx Kiss4... If I were using a bridge rectifier, I would agree with you. The circuitry of this ACDC converter unit is supposed to handle the conversion and smoothing. I spoke with SBLEDs, and they think the unit might be defective. I'm returning it for a replacement, and will try again. I'm not 100% sure that is the issue, but I'll give it a shot. I still think it's probably a grounding issue, but I'm also not (electrically) smart enough to say for sure. Hoping an electrical "wizard" will chime in. Anyways, thanx for your input and have a safe and happy new year. Jeff


----------



## jwill (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello all,
Any thoughts on what my electrical issue might be would be much appreciated. I have returned the initial ACDC converter to SuperbrightLEDs, and am waiting for the replacement. As I had previously stated (post #27), I'm not 100% convinced that the unit was defective, and the problem might be just a wiring issue. I just don't know where to start. Again, any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanx, Jeff


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

Wow just seeing this through some linked thread reading

I didn't know people 'riced out' their snowblowers too! This is amazing! Next I will see people adding air dams and spoilers and giant tails onto their Ariens machines, and maybe neon ground lighting haha


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hogan773 said:


> Wow just seeing this through some linked thread reading
> 
> I didn't know people 'riced out' their snowblowers too! This is amazing! Next I will see people adding air dams and spoilers and giant tails onto their Ariens machines, and maybe neon ground lighting haha


I'm hoping for a carbon fiber kit that I can add to my Pro 28. #BuildyourownKraken


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

zavanator behave


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Light ‘em up


----------

